# keytrade online brokers



## bogle (7 Apr 2009)

Hi All,
I've doing some researching and I see that quite a few people have used Keytrade www.keytrade.com and seem to be happy with them. I've been looking at their web site and I can't see anything about how you're shares are held e.g custody account or nominee account and more to the point anything about security of your shares should keytrade or their owners go belly up.

Can anyone advise on this.

Thks,
Bogle


----------



## maturin (8 Apr 2009)

Bogle, there are a few previous posts that suggest that Keytrade hold your shares in the Euroclear system. A search for "euroclear" in the forums may provide more info. You could also email Keytrade and ask them. I've perviously found them to be responsive to email queries.
Rgds,
Maturin.


----------



## bogle (9 Apr 2009)

Ok thks maturin  - will follow up on that.


----------



## soy (10 Apr 2009)

http://www.housepricecrash.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=62780&st=15&p=880082&#entry880082

Euroclear is the new name for Crest it seems.


----------



## bogle (10 Apr 2009)

I've sent keytrade a mail - am awaiting a reply.  Bogle


----------



## jdpl28 (13 Apr 2009)

just looking at their site there. Can you buy stocks/etfs on keytrade as well, or is it just funds?

thanks,
J


----------



## maturin (14 Apr 2009)

Yes, you can trade stocks/etfs on Keytrade's platform. Their web page details the charges for each of the markets that they support.


----------



## bogle (21 Apr 2009)

When I sent off my query to keytrade they sent me back an automated mail stating they'd get back to me within 24 hrs. Alas no reply received to date!
I think I'll give them a ring although I'd really prefer a written reply.

Bogle


----------



## maturin (21 Apr 2009)

I've sent them a few queries in the past and found them responsive. I agree a written reply would be best. I'm interested to hear their response too so hopefully you'll keep us informed.

-Maturin


----------



## Labguy (18 May 2009)

Any response on this from Keytrade?


----------



## bogle (20 May 2009)

I've just sent another e-mail to them. If they don't reply I'll follow it up.


----------



## bogle (25 May 2009)

After three e-mails to Keytrade they eventually replied. As they have said that they do not give the names of the share holders to companies I’m taking it, that it’s a type of nominee/custody account with shares held in their name (e.g. Keytrades name appears on the share register) with the customer as the beneficial owner (like NIB). 
I wonder what protection there is for nominee account holders in Belgium if any?
Anyone know?


Dear Sir,


The shares are helded at your name on our different custody accounts in the different correspondents.

We do not give any certificate of deeds to our customers.
We also do not give the name of the shareholders to the companies.

For further questions do not hesitate to contact us on our address info@keytradebank.com.

Kind regards,


----------



## maturin (26 May 2009)

It's hard to come to any conclusion based on their reply. It's a question of what is a 
"custody account" in the "correspondents".  Perhaps the next step is to ask them to clarify who the correspondents are? 

> We also do not give the name of the shareholders to the companies.
OK, but what name appears on the share register? Is it keytrade or "correspondent a/c xyz".


----------



## Labguy (27 May 2009)

I agree  it's not much of an answer and weak answers always raise doubts!   I think I'll send them a note and see how they respond.  I'll revert here when I get something


----------



## guy incognit (11 Jun 2009)

it doesn't say anything on their charge sheet about the irish stock exchange? does that mean it's too small to mention or that they don't facilitate those trades?


----------

